
Some Node.js dist builds are experiencing intermittent 500 errors - warpech
https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/32683
======
warpech
What strikes me is so many people's sense of entitlement to high availability
of public download servers for open source software. This is not something to
take for granted. We learn over and over, because this kind of outage happens
every day for big and small projects.

For me this blew up when an official GitHub Action stopped working:
[https://github.com/actions/setup-node](https://github.com/actions/setup-node)

